# My boy Tequila!



## Sarah4Horses (Mar 3, 2014)

:wink: That is SO cute what adorable dark black eyes hes got! A big like


----------



## TrailTraveler (Jan 4, 2014)

It just so happens that "lovely, sweet and lazy" is my favorite breed! Congratulations on finding a horse that you love! Best wishes to both of you!


----------



## Heleen Strydom (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you for the good wishes! I love his white lashed on those big black eyes to!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

